# dcs or dcc hauh?????????????



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

what are the comparisons between DCC and DCS operating systems?
The latter is fairly newer. Are there any advantages of one over the other.
Thank you, Regards,
tr1


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

These are two different systems that don't interchange.DCS is used in larger scale specifically,mainly O I believe.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Jake is correct, DCS is principally used for O and G, it's proprietary to MTH, DCC is an industry standard.


----------

